# Cool Edit Pro 2.1



## floky (22. März 2005)

tag leute wollte wissen ob hier jemand sich mit CEP 2.1 gut auskennt und mir kurz beschreiben würde was ich damit alles so machen kann!  
will damit selbst tracks produzieren aber ne anleitung oder einer der mir weiter helfen könnte wäre echt nett! 

Thx in voraus


----------



## liquidbeats (23. März 2005)

floky hat gesagt.:
			
		

> will damit selbst tracks produzieren


Damit wirst du nicht Sehr weit kommen.
Diese Programm Dient lediglich der Bearbeitung und Konvertierung von Audiofiles.
Du kannst sie mit Filtern versehen, Schneiden, in adere Audio Formate Konvertieren usw.
Aber wirklich damit Tracks Produzieren wirst du wohl eher weniger damit können.


Gruß


----------



## Rollo (26. April 2005)

Nicht weit komen ist etwas übertrieben...aber CEP 2.1 ist ein Programm für Einsteiger. Natürlich wirst du mit CEP 2.1 nicht Song für Song produzieren können, aber für ein paar Kleinigkeiten reicht es aus. Ich habe 2 Jahre mit CEP 2.1 Musik gemacht. Für Aufnahmen und Soundbearbeitungen sollte es für den Anfang reichen. 
Wenn du produzieren willst, solltest du auf koplexere Programme zugreifen. Auserdem fehlen zudem dann auch noch wesentlich mehr Komponenten als nur das Programm.


----------



## dtw59 (8. Oktober 2008)

hallo liebes team,
ich hab folgendes problem bei der aufnahme von songs..
das problem ist wenn ich auf einer spur die melodie drauftue und auf der anderen spur aufnehmen möchte nimmt der pc oda cep iwie die melodie auf!
ich würde mich auf eine schnelle antwort freuen
danke im vorraus
dtw


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2008)

Selbes Problem hatte ich auch schon. Ich denke aber das liegt weniger an dem verwendeten Program (war bei mir sowohl bei Audacity, als auch bei AdobeAudition)
Gelöst hab ich dass, indem ich mir ein PreAmp besorgt habe und das Mic über den LineIn-Eingang angeschlossen habe.

Nebenbei: Lege das nächste mal einen neuen Thread an, damit Andere mit selben Problem es auch finden (Vieleicht kann ein Admin diesen Teil verschieben). Außerdem solltest du auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung achten, darauf wird in diesem Forum viel Wert gelegt.


----------



## dtw59 (8. Oktober 2008)

Oh..
Ok danke für die Antwort,aber ich habe einen Mixer indem der Vorverstärker schon drin ist.
Woran kann es denn noch liegen?


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2008)

In den Audioeinstellung von Windows bei der Aufnahme alle Regler, bis auf den Line In runter stellen.

Ich nehme mal an, dass du dir bei der Aufnahme den Beat/Soundstück über Kopfhörer anhörst. Stell mal deine Kopfhörer auf aus (extern, keine Einstellung im PC). Also dass du aus ihnen nichts hörst, auch wenn der Beat läuft. Zeigt sich was in der Aufnahme? Wenn ja, würde ich mal die Soundkarte prüfen. Wenn nicht kann es auch daran liegen, dass du ganz einfach das Geräusch aus den Hörern mit aufnimmst.


----------



## dtw59 (8. Oktober 2008)

Tausend Dank es funktioniert!
Danke


----------



## ollekk (19. März 2009)

*Cool Edit probleme!*

hallo jungs!
ok folgendes:   ich hab n beat der sich nich über cool edit öffnen lässt.
ich lade den beat ganz normal in cool edit rein und zieh ihn rüber auf ne spur aber da wird er nich erkannt...es kommt nur ein rauschen wenn ich play drücke.
also was is das für ne e? muss man die datei vllt umwandeln oder so?
danke im vorraus peace ollekk..


----------



## Matze (19. März 2009)

User hat die Frage in einem seperaten Thread gestellt: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/audio...cool-edit-erkennt-beat-nicht.html#post1742192


----------

